# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  المحامي جمال نهار النمر العدوان - الدائرة الخامسة / لواء الجامعة

## الحصن نيوز

قرر المحامي جمال نهار النمر العدوان الترشح عن الدائرة الخامسة / لواء الجامعة

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

